# How to make database software?



## abhigeek (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm developer.
I know C,C++,Java. HTML, CSS, Javascript.
I want to create a personalized database management for small business.
Its not a customer database. It's like different customer preference of product. And then sending different their different preference to respective parts assemblers of same product.

I know to operate MySQL using command line.
I have created websites using wordpress.org. There is something like this for database, Like an easy predefined setup as like wordpress for websites.
If no, then give me a head-up of where to start. 
I should make web-based or offline computer based?

- - - Updated - - -

BUMP!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm still not clear what actually you want to create.

1. Do you want to create a DB, where you'll store something manually and retrieve manually?
2. Or do you want a Software / Web Portal to do achieve the same thing?

And yes, wordpress stores everything in MySQL (like posts, comments, tags etc. etc.)


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 12, 2015)

You want to make an application with a connectivity to a back-end database??
or you want to make something to monitor Big Data?? Hadoop might be helpful then..


----------



## abhigeek (Jul 12, 2015)

[MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]
I was about to contact to you personally before creating this thread. But I didn't contact you because of your busy schedule.
So thanks for replying to this thread.
I'm gonna PM you with the details.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 12, 2015)

[MENTION=294461]abhigeek[/MENTION] It's not like that bro. I come online everyday before going to office and after returning form office if I'm not returning after 11-12PM 

You can PM me anytime also can post it here. If I'm not able to help others surely will.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 29, 2016)

Tomal said:


> Java uses something called JDBC (Java Database Connectivity) to connect to databases. There's a JDBC API, which is the programming part, and a JDBC Driver Manager, which your programs use to connect to the database.
> 
> JDBC allows you to connect to a wide-range of databases (Oracle, MySQL, etc), but we're going to use the in-built database you get with the Java/NetBeans software. The database is called Java DB, a version of Apache Derby. It runs on a virtual server, which you can stop and start from within NetBeans.
> 
> ...



i was thinking he was a really knowledgeable new joinee until i read the last line. 

please cite the source when you do a copy paste.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 29, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> [MENTION=294461]abhigeek[/MENTION] It's not like that bro. I come online everyday before going to office and after returning form office if I'm not returning after 11-12PM
> 
> You can PM me anytime also can post it here. If I'm not able to help others surely will.



Yes don't keep it secret post it here only
also OP question is unclear

the thread title is confusing...


how to make a database software means like how to make a database app like SQL server or MySQL


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 29, 2016)

[MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION], That's a long answer. Short answer will be learning Programming and a DB (MySQL / SQL Server / Anything Else).

Do you guys want me to post something step by step?

I can do that in weekends but one needs to have a knowledge of programming else everything will go up their heads


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 29, 2016)

^^If OP question is clear to you then can change the title please ?


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 29, 2016)

Woah!!, its kinda exciting seeing new replies on my old thread


Simply I just want to make a gui connected with MySql. Where admin can feed customer data and preferences. And can easily send that information to respective sellers according to customer needs.

I'm thinking about combination of Node+MySQL.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes, you can do that with NodeJS + MySQL.


----------

